# Electronic Power Steering



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey guys 

after looking for a P/S pump or a reservoir to check the level i realized it doesnt have one and is Electronic Power Steering

got a 2007 Malibu V6 that the old lady drives, she came home and told me its making a noise, Took it for a drive and noticed right away its a little harder to turn to the right and after a min or so of driving as you stop it gets louder and sounds a little like pressure releasing ... i know GM use to have a prob with the racks years ago to were it could be hard to turn in one direction 
does any one know of any testing i can do on this ... i got out of this in 2004 and know diddle about EPS


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

We have seen this before here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f155/solved-2005-chevy-malibu-power-steering-571642.html

BG


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

only prob is it is not trying to rip the S/W out of my hand or even trying to turn left ... its just making a noise and a little harder to turn to the right and it only makes the noise when turning to the right

going to check with the dealership and see if that recall is for 2007


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good idea, call GM, maybe search the web first for recall info.

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

kjms1 , 
The steering column on Malibu's has to be gutted, GM has a serious problem with the internal shaft. Buddy its the worst job you will ever come across, I don't bother doing them anymore its such a poor design that allot of steering issues are attributed to it like the one you're having. Before you look anywhere else for the problem start with the column, the worst part is even if you replace the shaft its going to give out again.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

well they said the 2007 is not covered under the TSB ... now if this is screwy the 2005 & 2006 are on the 100,000 mile free repair not the 2007 but the 2008 is LMAO

here's the official Doc / Letter to owners of 2005 & 06 & 08
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/docservlet/Artemis/Public/TSBs/2010/CSC-10033624-5786.pdf

what happen did they fix the problem for one year and then it came back in 2008 

the only thing the girl told me was take it to a chevy dealer have them diagnosis the problem and if the problem part is defective they might offer some financial help 

Not know if she is saying that just to get me in the door so they can take my money


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The problem was never fixed by GM there is no modification or re-engineering of the column, the only thing they tell you is just toss in another shaft an hope for the best. The job is 16 hrs book time, depending in your area dealer replacement will set you back $600-$900 just for parts.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

kjms1....ours made a noise and was a little hard to turn right before the major problem started. First there was a small noise I didn't think anything about it cause well....it was a Chevy, then it got a little hard to turn right, again I didn't think anything of it because I had no idea what was wrong and there was no warning light or notification anywhere, next thing I knew me and my family were making a gentle right turn on a road and the next thing we knew we were head to head with a dump truck in HIS lane.
the only difference between a 6-08 with electric steering is the year it was made, the problem exists on ALL general Motors vehicles with Electric Steering


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wolfen thanks for letting me know yours started out the same as mine .. one thing mine is doing is you hear a faint chime and i mean faint ... i didnt look at the info center but they say it will pop up with EPS problem

Well i work for a chevy dealers owner working on his race car so maybe i can get something done going there next thur to work his car and will see what happens then

@ octaneman
I didnt need to hear 6 to 900 on parts and 16 flat rate hours at $125 per hour ... can you tell me if there is any specialty tools needed to replace besides the normal ones for pulling the top of the steering column


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You will need the scan tool to re-calibrate the steering position sensor and the torque sensor on the column. The scan tool is a definite must, without the re-calibration you won't be able to zero the steering wheel and thats done through the scanner's program.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The chime is the only warning you will hear, the info center may or may not give you any indication at all
I solved my Chevy steering problem with the purchase of a new 2011 Jeep Liberty


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

The chime is the only warning you will hear, the info center may or may not give you any indication at all
I solved my Chevy steering problem with the purchase of a new 2011 Jeep Liberty

I thought about the same thing :laugh:




octaneman said:


> You will need the scan tool to re-calibrate


You just love being the bearer of good news :laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

octaneman said:


> You will need the scan tool to re-calibrate the steering position sensor and the torque sensor on the column. The scan tool is a definite must, without the re-calibration you won't be able to zero the steering wheel and thats done through the scanner's program.


Unless the unit is defective, like mine was, RK Chevy here in Va Beach was supposed to replace the unit, but all they did was reset the computer and recal the steering unit, and it only lasted about a week before the problem reoccurred.
My best suggestion to anybody who has this problem with any GM vehicle is get it replaced once, if the problem happens again, get a different vehicle. GM only gives until this year to get the problem fixed, then its up to the cars owner, and since 99% of the people out there driving electric steering vehicles have no idea whats what and whats going on, I get as far away from any of them I see, because it starts off with nothing more than a hard steer to the right, next thing you know theres a chime, then your nose to nose with a fully loaded Bonney Bright Dump truck on Princess Anne road.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> The chime is the only warning you will hear, the info center may or may not give you any indication at all
> I solved my Chevy steering problem with the purchase of a new 2011 Jeep Liberty


:laugh: I thought about the same thing 




kjms1 said:


> You just love being the bearer of good news :laugh:


Sorry buddy there's no way around it, the geniuses at GM made sure that mechs needed that extra 2k worth of gear to fix it. :wave:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Octane. I looked at several different vehicles to replace the Malibu, Ford offered a good buy, but after test driving both I chose the Jeep mainly because even though it is caped off, there is a tube for a transmission dipstick, and a power steering pump and resivor. Also the Jeep was easier for me and the wife to get in and out of, she has MAJOR arthritis in her knees and a handicapped placard on the rear view mirror, the Ford was a little too low, and a truck didn't offer what we wanted, the Liberty was the only vehicle that Jeep offered that we wanted, the Commander was too big (about a foot or two longer than the Liberty), the Compass was too low like the Ford, and the patriot was the same way. BUT the Liberty had what we both wanted, she wanted inside features and the color black, I wanted safety and parts that I grew up with  we both got what we wanted. Note: had we wanted a pickup, I'd have a 2011 Ford F150 or 250


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Wolf, 

There's only a handful of people that I know that drive jeeps, but you bring up a vitally important valid point which I never thought of until you mentioned your wife's medical condition. I also know people who also have hip and knee issues ( myself included), and that little tidbit of information you provided on accessibility will go a long way as sales pitch for a future vehicle purchases for people with mobility problems. Unlike your wife there's a customer of mine who's a teacher and suffering from muscular dystrophy. His vehicle is like crawling into a bottle cap with brakes and gas pedal have been modified by use of linkages, he steers with the left hand and applies the brakes and gas with the right because it is integrated as one lever. I really like to know could the liberty be adapted ?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We've had almost 10 Cherokees in the family. Not bad for a cheap 4WD....still have 4 of 'em. Sold the ones we weren't using and only one went bad when the kid's wife drove it without coolant......shoulda replaced the radiator sooner... Radiators are cheaper and easier to replace than the engine........

As for getting in and out of a vehicle I will take my E350 with running boards.....:grin: Hate riding or even driving my son's Z28.....rough to get in or out. I do remember my other son's TT Stealth.....fun to drive but you do have to get in or out.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Seat height, at entry, should be about the same height as your "seat"
My pick up needs a running board, kind of hard to get into. My wife's
Pacifica is pretty much the perfect height. I guess that is one reason old people don't have close to the ground cars.

There ought to be a class action against GM for that steering problem.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

octaneman said:


> Wolf,
> 
> There's only a handful of people that I know that drive jeeps, but you bring up a vitally important valid point which I never thought of until you mentioned your wife's medical condition. I also know people who also have hip and knee issues ( myself included), and that little tidbit of information you provided on accessibility will go a long way as sales pitch for a future vehicle purchases for people with mobility problems. Unlike your wife there's a customer of mine who's a teacher and suffering from muscular dystrophy. His vehicle is like crawling into a bottle cap with brakes and gas pedal have been modified by use of linkages, he steers with the left hand and applies the brakes and gas with the right because it is integrated as one lever. I really like to know could the liberty be adapted ?


Its possible, it will take some work though, looking around under my dash board the underside looks like the older vehicles that were totally made in America, just upgraded and with WAY more computerized stuff and wires.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

You bunch of thread jackers  

well took it to the dealer and wouldnt you know it, It stopped making the noise but the steering wheel still turned easy left and hard right ... good thing i know the top service writer and he push it thru for me they replaced the steering shaft and motor works like it should know except i get in it and start it and look and the Service Air Bag is on the info center and the air bag light is on  i guess he forgot to plug the air bag back in, going back to finish up on the race car tomorrow and will get him to plug it in 

Thanks Guys for all your help on this


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:hijacked:.......Arrrrrr

When the airbag light goes out you can mark this thread as solved.....:grin:

Hang in there kjms1....7 more posts and your screen name will change color and the perks arrive.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Keep an eye on it, I have been told the replacement unit will fail like the original did.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

here's a good one they said the air bag code b0012 High Resistance was there before they even started to work on it and the mechanic never said anything ... if i wouldnt of know the service manager real well i would be thinking i am being scammed LOL 

what it was is the wires had pulled out of the connector from the factory and the bag would of never worked. they had to replace missing CPA at the connector to the air bag 

I hope it doesnt Wolfen


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you have an airbag notice light before you took it in? If ya didn't don't pay for it

As for your unit, I hope it doesn't too. But if it ever does, post it ASAP.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

I didnt have to pay anything ... the service manager ran it all thru under warranty even tho my warranty was up a year ago


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good, they should pay for it instead of you since the whole lot of Malibus, Cobalts, and every other single GM with electric steering has the same exact problem. Its their (goofup) that caused it, they should pay to fix it


----------



## icons (Jun 1, 2012)

so ive been reading all of the 2005 chevy malibu forum... especially @wolfen1086 and what can I say my 2005 chevy malibu which i just bought like a year ago from this lady... just started giving me these problems.... steering wheel gets hard when turning left or right and all of the problems wolfen said his car gave him im getting.... i havent taking it to the dealer... cause from what ive heard is gonna cost some good money to fix so i dont know what to do???


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is what you need to do, GET RID OF IT ASAP! General Motors stopped honoring the service bulletin last year so the entire price of fixing it will be yours, AND the replacement steering unit lasts about a day then it does the same thing so its $600 down the drain.
But above all remember to call GM and tell them about their cars being piece of junk. The last good General Motors vehicle ever made was in 1989.


----------

